# T



## Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

*Test of patience*

I got this private email of a beginner 

How much patience should I have (btw he is nice but strange)?

"Goeiendag beste vriend,bedankt voor jou antwoord,er is van tijd dat ze een scramble doen van de cube,en men laat zien hoe dat is gebeurt,is dat dan om dan de soort scramble te leren op te lossen of zo?nogmaals bedanbkt en een gelukkige nieuwjaar.dioei."

Translated
"Hello best friend, thanks for your answer, it is time they make a scramble of the cube, and it shows how this is happening, is that than to learn to solve scramble or something? Again thanks and happy new Year, goodby"

Btw I have no idea what he is asking, anyone? The answer was to explain the letters BLD and I got this reply


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow echt een bizarre vraag. Echt niets van te maken .
Misschien dat hij bedoeld dat mensen laten zien hoe ze een bepaalde scramble oplossen, zodat andere kunnen zien hoe het zou kunnen. 
Maar omdat hij over blind begon zou het ook kunnen zijn dat het dan iets te maken heeft met de tijd die al gaat lopen voordat je blind gaat solven. Erg lastig.

Wow really bizarre question. 
Maybe hey means that people show there solution of a scramble to others. So that they can see what could be a good way to solve it.
But because he asked about BLD, maybe he is asking about the blind inspecting time. Very difficult. 

Maybe you could ask him to rephrase the sentence? 
Good luck.


----------



## Omniscient (Jan 2, 2010)

"Hello best friend, thanks for your answer,
what whas your answer


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ton, I think I know that guy. Does his first name start with 'Ra...'?


----------



## Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> Ton, I think I know that guy. Does his first name start with 'Ra...'?



Yep, he is asking me about BLD for a year now . He is looking for an answer, where I mailed him I do not how many links to BLD pages. He is fascinated by BLD but has no clue how it works. I am a patient man, but how can I explain this? When he is just fascinated but can not see the BLD requires a total different method as normal solving. 

But his mails are always funny and polite....For him BLD is like a holy grail

"Goeiendag is een tijdje geleden,hoe is't met jou?hoe kan men 't beste de 3x3,rubik blindfold leren,a.u.b,ben aan't zoeken geweest naar sommige site,maar hoe kan men dat 't beste leren ?doei."

"Heb verscillende site bezocht,voor de 3x3.rubik blindfold,maar hoe kan men 't beste dat leren.a.u.b.?doei."

"Goeiendag beste vriend,een vraagje a.u.b. wat bedoelt men eigenlijk met 't woord BLD. En kan men 't zo alleen ook oplossen?nogmaals danku en tot ziens.doei."


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ton said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > Ton, I think I know that guy. Does his first name start with 'Ra...'?
> ...



Sounds like the same guy to me.  I got his first e-mail over 2 years ago. He was also at the Brussels Summer Open and Dutch Open and I tried to explain the basics of blindfolded solving to him but I could tell he didn't quite get it.

What can you do?


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2010)

A year, wow. You have more patience than I do. Someone wrote me once asking about BLD, but after I gave him some explanations and pointers and linked him to several sites, he kept coming back and asking me questions, almost all of which could have been answered if he had actually read the answers I gave or the links I sent him. Finally I just stopped responding, and as he's stopped emailing me I think he may have gotten the hint.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

Unless I really know and like the person, I would've stopped reading at _"Hello best friend"_. Sure sign of morons. Also, I often ask people to ask in a forum instead. Private lessons are a waste, in a public forum they could get more and better help, and if I take the time to help someone I'd rather do so publicly so my time is not just spent for one person.


----------



## Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

It seems I have more patience than I could imagine

Goeiendag een vraagje,als je een kruisje hebt onder en,je een zet doet om een stuk op zijn plaats,te zetten moet je telkens jou kruisje heel houden?nogmaals danku.doei.

Translated:
Hello one question, if you have a cross below, and you make a move to place one piece , do you keep the cross? Again thank you

Hmm seems is he past a beginner he knows about the cross, or ?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 3, 2010)

Ton said:


> It seems I have more patience than I could imagine
> 
> Goeiendag een vraagje,als je een kruisje hebt onder en,je een zet doet om een stuk op zijn plaats,te zetten moet je telkens jou kruisje heel houden?nogmaals danku.doei.
> 
> ...



This is a link to my youtube Beginners cube explanation. It's in *dutch*. Every part is one layer. Maybe this helps him to solve the cube. (and let you catch some sleep .)
Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxuTdZcTr_Q
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohKyKfMVbY
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5ewVv9ANYc


----------



## Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

martijn_cube said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > It seems I have more patience than I could imagine
> ...



This would be helpful as the guy does not read any English !


----------

